# What do you do with your old clothes?



## flipshawtii (Aug 16, 2010)

So I'm finally donating some of my clothes to my church. Most of them are t-shirt and prints that was cool back then. I kept most of these things thinking I could remake them with my sewing skills, but I've fallen lazy




Now I have more closet space! I feel good knowing that my clothes are going to be put into a better use than what I did.

*What do you guys do with clothes that you don't wear any more or clothes that don't suit your style? *


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2010)

Some leave in our annual garage sale, the others go to good will.... Just took in a box last week.. So nice to have room in my closet.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 16, 2010)

I just found out that my mom didn't bring them to church. Instead, she's keeping them until January. She's gonna bring a whole bunch of clothes to the Philippines. At least they're out of my room.


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe she's a hoarder? And is hiding it all in the basement? Lol.


----------



## Karren (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe she's a hoarder? And is hiding it all in the basement? Lol.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 16, 2010)

We give ours to Good Will also.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe she's a hoarder? And is hiding it all in the basement? Lol. She probably is. And when I find it, oh man, think of all the old retro clothing! Too bad I'm not into older gen clothes to re-purpose them into my closet.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 17, 2010)

The Goodwill


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 17, 2010)

Lots of stuff... I let my friends rummage first. I love seeing stuff I dont wear look super cute and new on someone I know.

Goodwill, a woman's shelter that comes around, true garbage goes in the garbage..


----------



## Lucy (Aug 17, 2010)

i take them to charity shops. you guys don't have them, they're like thrift stores, but the money raised goes to that certain charity. i take ALL my clothes and unwanted fabric to charity shops. i used to volunteer in them, and i found out anything fabric they can't sell that is dirty or in bad condition or anything, they will take to a company that "rags" them, i.e., recycles them into new fabric, or disposes of them properly, and they pay the charity some money for it. so it's still going to a good cause.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2010)

I throw them away if they're too worn out, the rest is donated.


----------



## lovepink21 (Aug 21, 2010)

consignment shop, i drop off olds ones and use that store credit to buy new ones, I actually just found a pair of shoes for $20 that were worth $150ish new.


----------



## Jadeanne (Aug 22, 2010)

My wife and I donate ours to a local charity which either gives them to refugees, sells them in their thrift store. The ones too worn, stained, or just left over are gathered and baled and sold with the money going toward keeping them going.

Among their activities are classes in GED, computer skills, and English as a second language.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 22, 2010)

We cull our closets at least 3x a year for outgrown clothing.

There are drop-off boxes all over the place for different charities. Some for clothing and others for books. I take them to the trunk of my car and when I remember, I'll drop them in one of those boxes. I also pack up all my excess toiletries (shampoos, makeup that I bought but never used, moisturizers etc) every christmas and take them to work and someone will take them to a women's shelter. I also pack gently used coats to work and they package for charity.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always wanted to sell my used clothes. The only hassle is that I don't drive. Another is that I wouldn't want to be alone.


----------



## rose white (Aug 22, 2010)

I take them to Goodwill. But first I usually give my dresses to my nieces for them to play dress up.


----------



## coralluv (Aug 23, 2010)

there is an organization that pass their cards to our houses.. they do it every 2 months or so. they set a date that comes by to our neighborhood to pick the used clothing or anything like house stuffs


----------



## Shelley (Aug 23, 2010)

I donate old clothes to a Women's Shelter, Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## Beauty225 (Aug 23, 2010)

I donate mines to the salvation army.


----------



## SarMoon (Aug 31, 2010)

I Give To Charities


----------



## coozerskeez (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm feeling a tad guilty after seeing all you guys send your stuff to Goodwill and donate your old things. I'm a "starving" 22-year-old, so I tend to put things up on eBay or take them over to consignment stores. My next option is usually my mom's garage sales, and then donating them is unfortunately (but honestly) a last resort. I think this is bringing up a bit of a realization for me.. I need to quit buying things that I'm not going to want to donate! 

Maybe I'll take a little from MUT, and send some of my stuff to shelters and what not. You guys are my shining inspiration!




(Please don't think any less of me after this!!)

xoxo


----------



## jordanstiles (Sep 15, 2010)

I usually donate my clothes to goodwill... sometimes if I feel inspired, I'll take my clothes apart and create something new with them!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *coozerskeez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm feeling a tad guilty after seeing all you guys send your stuff to Goodwill and donate your old things. I'm a "starving" 22-year-old, so I tend to put things up on eBay or take them over to consignment stores. My next option is usually my mom's garage sales, and then donating them is unfortunately (but honestly) a last resort. I think this is bringing up a bit of a realization for me.. I need to quit buying things that I'm not going to want to donate! 
Maybe I'll take a little from MUT, and send some of my stuff to shelters and what not. You guys are my shining inspiration!



(Please don't think any less of me after this!!)

xoxo

Glad to help inspire. Don't get me wrong, making money out of things we don't use is great.



Happy donating!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *coozerskeez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm feeling a tad guilty after seeing all you guys send your stuff to Goodwill and donate your old things. I'm a "starving" 22-year-old, so I tend to put things up on eBay or take them over to consignment stores. My next option is usually my mom's garage sales, and then donating them is unfortunately (but honestly) a last resort. I think this is bringing up a bit of a realization for me.. I need to quit buying things that I'm not going to want to donate! 
Maybe I'll take a little from MUT, and send some of my stuff to shelters and what not. You guys are my shining inspiration!



(Please don't think any less of me after this!!)

xoxo

I don't think you need to feel guilty. We've all been poor and starving students/ young adults. Give back when you can.


----------



## jadamiranda (Sep 17, 2010)

We give it to the orphanage. Some are given to my nieces and nephews.


----------



## preciouspatty81 (Oct 3, 2010)

I give it to my family in mexico or donate it to the goodwill


----------



## HikerGal (Oct 3, 2010)

We always donate at each season


----------



## llehsal (Oct 3, 2010)

Let other folks rummage through first....then I give them to different organisations


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 24, 2010)

If I am broke, I try and bring them to Plato's Closet. Or I give them to my best friends nieces. They are in Middle school and high school

and their mom doesn't have too much $ so.....I remember how that was in HS.

Or I donate.


----------

